# FR: Je n'en sais rien / Je ne sais rien de ça



## yuechu

Hello,

In French, we can say "Je n'en sais rien". Is this just an expression, or does "Je ne sais rien DE ça" exist ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## sunelav

Hi ! No it is not correct to say _"Je ne sais rien de ça"_. 

Here is an example of the kind of sentences where you can actually use "Je n'en sais rien" :
*
A - Sais-tu où est parti T. ?
B - Non, je n'en sais rien. *

You cannot add anything after "rien" in this sentence. If you want to do so, you have to use "Je ne sais pas...."  as in 
*
Je ne sais pas où il est parti, ce qu'il fait, comment il va...* 

If you want to say "I don't know anything about mecanics, quantum physics..." , you have to say


*Je n'y connais rien à la mécanique, à la physique quantique,* ....


----------



## yuechu

Thank you, Sunelav !


----------



## Maître Capello

sunelav said:


> Hi ! No it is not correct to say _"Je ne sais rien de ça"_.


I beg to disagree. It _is_ definitely correct!

_Je ne sais rien *de* ce qu'il pense._
_Je ne sais rien *de* ses intentions_.
_Je ne sais rien *de* toi_.

_Je n'*en* sais rien._

In fact, what would not be grammatically correct (although it can be heard in colloquial French) would be to have both _en_ and _de_: _Je n'*en* sais rien *de* ce qu'il pense ._


----------



## sunelav

May I say that I still think that strictly speaking the sentence "Je ne sais rien de *ça*" is not correct. It does sound awkward to my hears... I doubt any native speaker would say that naturally.


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, personally, I would never say _Je ne sais rien de ça_, but it is grammatically correct and I've already heard it a few times…


----------



## Oddmania

_Je ne sais rien de tout ça!_ sounds very common to me, so I guess it's not that incorrect, even though it indeed sounds much better to say _Je n'en sais rien_ when_ en_ refers to a simple word like _cela/ça_.


----------



## sunelav

I had not thought about that... Indeed _Je ne sais rien de tout ça  _is perfectly OK.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

I have to say that I was also surprised to read that "je ne sais rien de ça" sounds awkward...

In essence, would it be "unnatural" to say:

_"Je ne sais rien d'un quelconque marché que cette entreprise a conclu"_

The translation being: I don't know anything about some deal that company made.

Unless I'm mistaken it sounds pretty natural...so "je ne sais rien de (tout) ça" should be as well no ?


----------



## Maître Capello

The full sentence is okay (although I'd rather use the past conditional in the relative clause), but definitely not the shorter one with _de ça_. I would say, _Je n'en sais rien (du tout)_.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Thank you very much Maître Capello,


So in conclusion _"je ne sais rien de (tout) ça"_ is grammatically correct but simply "not idiomatic" ?

In this case the* "en"* in _"je n'en sais rien"_ replaces *"de tout ça"* no ? 

The translation being: "I don't know anything *about it*"


----------



## Maître Capello

Pure_Yvesil said:


> So in conclusion _"je ne sais rien de (tout) ça"_ is grammatically correct but simply "not idiomatic" ?


Well, _de ça_ isn't idiomatic in this context, but _de tout ça_ is.



> In this case the* "en"* in _"je n'en sais rien"_ replaces *"de tout ça"* no ?


In fact, here _en = __d'un quelconque marché que cette entreprise a conclu_.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

En fait je parlais de la phrase "je ne sais rien de tout ça". En l'occurence, on peut remplacer "de tout ça"  par 'en' non ?  Je n'en sais rien = je ne sais rien de tout ça.


----------



## LV4-26

Pure_Yvesil said:


> En fait je parlais de la phrase "je ne sais rien de tout ça". En l'occurence, on peut remplacer "de tout ça"  par 'en' non ?  Je n'en sais rien = je ne sais rien de tout ça.


Oui...et non.
Le sens est le même mais il y a une emphase particulière dans _Je ne sais rien de tout ça_ que l'on ne retrouve pas dans _je n'en sais rien.
_L'objet de ce _tout_ est d'insister sur le fait que cela fait beaucoup de choses à savoir.

Exemples en contexte
X :_ Est-ce que Robert a trouvé du travail ?_
Y  : _Je n'en sais rien_

X : _Il paraît que Jean est parti aux Etats-Unis. Il avait divorcé d'Irène l'année dernière. Quand il est allé faire son stage aux Canaries, il a rencontré une jeune Norvégienne dont il est tombé amoureux. Du coup, il a changé de métier et il a acheté un restaurant à Las Vegas. Mais tu sais peut-être qu'il avait perdu son passeport. Il a été obligé de s'en faire faire un nouveau mais comme il est né à l'étranger, il a fallu que......etc..._
Y (bewildered) : _Je ne savais rien de tout ça. _


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

autre exemple alors:

Je ne sais rien de cette affaire
-> je n'en sais rien
-> en = de cette affaire

C'est correct ?


----------



## LV4-26

Pure_Yvesil said:


> autre exemple alors:
> 
> Je ne sais rien de cette affaire
> -> je n'en sais rien
> -> en = de cette affaire
> 
> C'est correct ?


Pas vraiment. 

1) Dans le français contemporain courant,  _je n'en sais rien_ (tout court) est l'exact synonyme de _je ne sais pas _et n'est guère interchangeable qu'avec lui.

2) Si, comme cela a été dit, si _je ne sais rien de ça _  n'est ni naturel ni idiomatique, en revanche, presque tous les autres compléments peuvent suivre _je ne sais rien de....
Je ne sais rien de cette affaire_ est parfaitement correct, naturel et idiomatique et ne possède, à ma connaissance, aucun équivalent qui puisse lui être valablement substitué.

3) Dans...
_Je n'en sais rien_ / _Je ne sais pas_
...et dans
_Je ne sais rien de cette affaire / Je ne sais rien de lui_

...le verbe _savoir_ n'a pas tout à fait le même sens. Dans le deuxième cas, il se rapproche davantage du verbe _connaître_. 

_Je ne sais rien de cette affaire_ = je n'ai aucune connaissance du contenu, des détails de cette affaire. Je ne dispose d'aucune information sur cette affaire. 

_Je ne sais rien de lui_ = Je sais qu'il existe, je connais (éventuellement) son nom mais j'ignore tout autre détail le concernant. 

J'espère ne pas avoir obscurci la question encore davantage.




.


----------

